# Cat5e Cable, Can I use to carry LIVE TV?... and to increase Wi-Fi????



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

I have cable through time-Warner. I have two TV'S. The main SMART LED Samsung,(in living room) is connected along with the TV, Cable box, and BluRay, ALL connected into my Yamaha Surround Sound. of course, I can watch Netflix and other apps on this smart tv, as well as LIVE TV.

I have a second not-so-smart, 2008 Samsung TV, I use in my back bedroom, using ONLY the APPLE TV device, and it's Apps.

A few months ago, Monoprice told me to get a HDMI splitter 1x2 to go from a short HDMI OUT from RECEIVER, to HDMI IN, on the splitter, OUT Cat5e 40' to my second Satellite splitter, which will convert Cat5e to HDMI-IN, to the TV, to get LIVE TV, from the Main TV to the Second TV. Sounded like I would need multiple sized cables and the cost of the splitter. I gave up. Seems to be more trouble than it's worth.

Time-Warner came over, and told me all I would need, is to to run 60' Cat5e, connected from the ARRIS Internet SBG6580, router, all the way into the Apple TV device, to get LIVE TV.....I TRIED THIS, AND NO YOU CAN'T!!!!
THERE IS NO WAY TO ADD LIVE TV STATIONS TO THIS APPLE TV DEVICE! AS I WAS TOLD??? Now I have 200' Feet of useless CAT5E CABLE.

WHY did I buy this amount??? I have a 60' long mobile home, raised 3' off the ground. Time-Warner told me to use one cable, from internet router to one TV, under the house, and one to the other TV, to what? increase the signal? I really don't see any difference with using this cable or not, when watching streaming movies.

ALL I WANT TO DO, IS FIND A WAY, (WITHOUT RENTING ANY MORE TIME-WARNER EQUIPMENT, TO SAVE MONEY) IS TO RECEIVE LIVE TV, from primary Time-Warner connected Smart TV, to the second Display.

I may be having to receive Chemo and radiation for a rare Cancer Carcinoid tumor, which I will be in bed, and all I want is live TV, because of apples policy, there is no way for me, to ADD any of these LIVE STATIONS onto my apple TV device, is there?

Time-Warner's work-a-round, is for me to either RENT a second Cable box, $100.00 a year, OR, RENT their DIGITAL ADAPTER, for about $40.00 per year, to get basic 1-99 Channels.

So now after ordering (2X100') 200' of cat5e cable for $45.00, incl. shipping and tax, I now will have to eat the shipping, and return this useless cable, for something that a few Time-Warner people, and Monoprice peeps assured me, this would no don't work, which it does not, unless there are settings that I have to change. will work.

I have this:
1) Yamaha Receiver RX-V675
2) Main TV - Samsung 46" UH5203 (Connected to Receiver)
3) Second Master Bdrm - Samsung LN46A 7501F

4) Time-Warner's Router ARRIS TG1672
5) I bought from target, ARRIS/MOTOROLA Surfboard Modem & Wi-Fi Router SBG6580
6) NETGEAR Wi-Fi Extender (to help get stronger signal from router to second TV, 60' away)
7) 100' feet X 2 = 200' of USELESS CAT5e Cable!!!!!

Any Suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!
:wave:


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks. 
I JUST LOVE BEATING A DEAD HORSE. I'm still getting a lot of scenarios for connecting, from several people. I would really if possible, like to limit all my cabling and wires, and simplify stop buying equipment, that I can not use.

I just called Apple and Time-Warner, after I posted this. 
Time -Warner of course, told me to rent another cable box for the second TV, OR rent their DIGITAL ADAPTER, for $2.75 per month.

The AppleCare guy told me, I can not "MIRROR", or "AIRPLAY" Live TV shows, from my IPOD, to the TV. (because of proprietory and/or piracy issues) to try and get a "LIGHTNING DIGITAL AV ADAPTER", through APPLE, for $49.00. 
Also needed, a long 10' -12' HDMI Both M ended Cable, to watch from my bed, withoutout having to get up to change channels all the time.

I wonder if APPLE'S Digital adapter is very similar to the TIME-WARNER'S Digital adapter. If so, the Apple one time charge =$50.....TW adapter=$100 per year, consecutively, until I go broke!

I get that the Monoprice splitter would probably work best, but I would have to get two (2) short one 1' foot HDMI-out from Yamaha receiver, one of these, INTO the splitter, then OUT a 40' Cat5e from this splitter, to the SECOND satellite Splitter, with Cat5e going into this box, then the second one 1' foot HDMI into Samsung's TV's HDMI-IN. 

Monoprice suggested this one....MONOPRICE# 8158 SPLITTER. Using 24awg HDMI short runs, and Cat5e for the long runs.

I originally bought two-100' cat5e, to go from main internet router, (Computer room) under the house, and into each of the TV's LAN ports, The smart TV, then the secondary not-so-smart TV, if nothing else, to help increases the Wi-Fi signal. Even though I already have a Netgear Wi-Fi extender. I should return this large amount of CAT5e cable, and buy shorter manageable runs of the Cat5e.

I do apologize for redundancy, or acting plain stupid, but I am a cancer patient, and my meds are really affecting my thought process, these days. 
Thank you!


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

The Apple adapter is simply a audio-video adapter. Displays from an iOS device to a display. Works great, it's how I watch Amazon instant video, Showtime, on my hi-fi. Has other uses as well, if you go to someone else's home and want to show pictures, video, whatever. 


I have a 15' HDMI cable for that and laptops. Last night was looking at some stuff on my $250 Chromebook on the TV this way.


----------

